# [Pathfinder] Kill Bargle ... Again!



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 16, 2008)

KILL BARGLE!

OOC Thread
RG Thread

---------------------------------------------------------------​
Baslwief was a village dreamed up during the Chelaxian glory days more than a century before when all had been fine with the world.  Korvosa had been a new city, spreading its fingers out into the hinterlands in search of raw materials to fuel its rise to glory.  At that time Baslwief was only a few sturdy buildings along the banks of the Sarwin, a place where miners could load their smelted ores onto barges to find more lucrative markets downstream.

Then the god Aroden had died or vanished and Cheliax had crumbled into civil war and anarchy for decades.  Left without a strong backer and a well-paid army, Korvosa had scaled back its influence, leaving its constellation of smaller towns and villages to fend for themselves.

Baslwief had gone through similar upheavals at the beginning of the Ages of Lost Omens, but since folk here were used to surviving on their own, little changed.  Families of halflings fleeing the turmoil elsewhere had arrived soon after and quickly integrated themselves into the various service industries.  Within a generation no one could believe that the diminutive folk had not been here forever.  Then more and more arrived looking for a quiet spot to live their lives and before anyone knew it, they had become the majority.

Now every other building in Baslwief is half-sized, and only a single standard tavern is still in business, run by halflings, of course.  It is here in the Crooked Timber that your group has sequestered itself, waiting out the heavy Desnus rains.  The food is quite decent, and the local brewers have come up with a tasty barleywine which packs quite a punch.

You arrived in the village three days ago and the storms swept in close behind you, trapping you here temporarily.  Only recently had you picked up information that Bargle had taken up residence in an abandoned keep not too far from the village.  After trekking around half of lower Varisia you can hardly believe that you may soon avenge your friend Aleena's death.  Now if only the rains would stop!


----------



## Halford (Sep 16, 2008)

Jorrayl stares out despondantly at the rain, sharpening his blades for the umpteenth time.  Its been so long, to finally have Bargle in their sites again and be thwarted by the weather!  It was too much.

He amuses himself by playing out Bargle's fate in his mind.  He chuckles darkly remembering the old rat and a heated pot trick - that might suffice.  It wouldn't bring Aleena back, but at least he'd be able to tell her he made the bastard pay.

"How long can this last?" He asks, his nasal voice heavy with frustration.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2008)

"The rain? Or our search for Bargle?" Zakok, the big shoanti barbarian replies to the smaller man's question.He barely felt the rain, his blood already burning with the thought of soon revenge.
ooc: survival+5 for knowing the weather.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 16, 2008)

*Garvin, Human Ranger 3*

Garvin takes a sip from the mug of ale that he's been nursing for the last half-hour, and swishes it around in his mouth as he considers the question at hand.  He swallows and leans back in his chair, wood creaking.

*"I think he means the rain.  The weather is out of our hands.  Once it has had its say, then the hunt resumes.  And that is something we control.  It may be frustrating, but possess yourselves of patience.  I'd wager that our 'friend' the wizard is not going anywhere in these rains either.  And while he sits among damp ruins, we have a nice cozy inn.  All the better to keep us well rested for when we go after our quarry once more.*


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 16, 2008)

The front door of the tavern opens briefly, admitting a spray of cold rain and a young halfling woman named Sophone.  You made her acquaintance a few days back when you first got into town, after asking around for anyone who might be familiar with the local countryside.  The innkeeper at the Crooked Timber had recommended Sophone to you, knowing that she had a great love of the outdoors and more than the usual dose of halfling curiosity.

The young woman slides over to your table, shaking the wetness off her cloak and nods to all of you before pulling up a chair and sitting down.

"Well, good morning to you folks," she comments, straightening a few loose strands of hair.  She looks around expectantly, "Isn't one of you gents going to buy a cold lady a hot drink?  I think I may have some information you might be interested in."


----------



## Halford (Sep 17, 2008)

"Of course we are.  Garvin buy the lady a drink."  Snapper says moving over and pulling up a chair which he sits upon backwards resting his arms upon the back.

"So what's the skinny Sophone?"


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 17, 2008)

Garvin had already been reaching for his purse when Jorrayl's instructions came through.  He blinked once, and gave the rogue a bemused look, before shaking his head and continuing with his task.  He pulls out a coin, and beckons to the barkeep.

*"Something warm for the lady."*


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 17, 2008)

Thieren finally turns from where he has been staring out the window, in silent communion with Torag.  He has found no rewarding outlet for his anger at Bargle, but his determination to find and punish the man has firmed to the strength of the earth and the unyielding firmness of mountain rock.  

His eyes settle on the soaked halfling and his gravelly voice joins the discussion.  Yes, lass.  Tell us what ye know.  Give us a brief bit o' light on this dreary day.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 19, 2008)

The innkeeper, an elderly halflng with graying blond hair brings over a mug of mulled cider with a quick glance at Sophone.

Paying him hardly any attention, the younger halfling grabs the drink and draws her legs up under herself on the chair.  "That's better," she murmurs after taking a few sips, "I was beginning to not feel the ends of my fingers."

"Well, I've been asking around at the local farmsteads and they've been reporting that more cattle than usual have been going missing.  After a few visits I noticed that these stories are centered in the vicinity of Castle Mistamere."

At this her demeanor becomes a bit more serious, "Tis a bad place from what I have heard.  Less than a day's travel from here, hard against the mountains.  Even the miners avoid it, and they'll generally put up with almost anything."


----------



## Halford (Sep 19, 2008)

"Interestin' anyone see any tracks or such?"  Jerrayl asks, evidently intrigued.

"Ye reckon' the weathers cleared up enough fer us te go and take a shufty?"  Hope rings in his nasal voice.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 19, 2008)

Sophone's eyes light up a bit at the mention of tracks and she nods vigorously.  "Yes, indeed," she says, "although the farmers aren't familiar with them.  They are humanoid and about as big as my people's feet, but with three toes ending in claws.  They can't be goblin, that's for sure."


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 20, 2008)

Garvin scratches at his chin and frowns.

"So Bargle has found himself some lackies. . . and is feeding them beef.  There must be more than a few of these creatures, given the fair number of cattle missing.  Looks like we may have to dig Bargle out from under his minions."


----------



## Halford (Sep 20, 2008)

Snapper scowls,

"Bah, whatever lackeys he's found to serve him we'll carve our way through them.  I'll take that swine if I have to strangle him with me own innards.  I can tell you what they are though."

The rogue pauses,

"The answer to the riddle what has six toes and a sword in its kidneys - at least they will be."


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't be so reckless, lads, the dour, bearded cleric says.  Miners aren't made of brittle metal.  Those who dig for Torag's treasures face dire beasts regularly.  If they're stearin' clear o' the castle, rest assured there's a good reason.  He chews on a loose strand of beard for a moment.  Not that we won't be checkin' it out, but don't be countin' yer kills afore we know a bit more.


----------



## Halford (Sep 20, 2008)

"Maybe ye've a point Thier', but ain't ye ever heard of thinkin' positive?" Jerrayl asks grinning.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 20, 2008)

As none of you are familiar with the local countryside, Sophone gives you a few instructions as to how to get there, after which she launches into a bit of local history.

"Castle Mistamere," she tells you, "was once the home of an eccentric Chelaxian enchanter named Gygar.  He set himself up here three hundred years ago and pretty much ruled over everything for a short while.  Guess he wanted to be left alone, as there weren't a whole lot of folk to rule over back in those days.  After he died nobody claimed the place, and so it fell into ruin.  It's enough out of the way that people don't bother with it.  It's had a bad reputation my whole life, so I've stayed away from it.  It's also close to a bad part of the Fenwall mountains known as the Shales.  I've heard talk of flocks of wyvern and worse nesting there.  You won't find this slip of a halfling lass anywhere near there, no sir.  They say I am crazy, but I'm not suicidal."

With that she finishes the last of her cider and hops off the chair.  "Good luck," she smiles and grabs her cloak to head back into the night.

By this time the rain has begun to let up a bit and you can even see the moon poking through the clouds from time to time.  If you want to head out now you might get lost in the dark _(OOC: at least three DC 18 Survival checks)_, otherwise you could wait until the morning and should have no trouble finding Mistamere _(OOC: one DC 15 Survival check_).


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 20, 2008)

"The tracks sound like a bird or reptile to me.

We should wait for 'morrow. Whilie I'm a good tracker, I'm unfamiliar with the surroundings." The big shoanti says, looking for a reaction from his companions.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 24, 2008)

*On the road again*

Your group decides to take the big Shoanti's advice and wait until the morning.

Once everyone has had a decent breakfast at the Crooked Timber, you head towards a small brook Sophone mentioned to you last night.  Supposedly if you follow it to its source, you will be within only a mile or two of Mistamere.

You follow a cow path alongside the brook through farm and pasture land for hours.  Breaking briefly for lunch at the side of the stream swollen with days of heavy rain, you look around and notice how tranquil things seem here.  Clouds hang low in the Fenwall mountains to the west, disguising their true size and giving them an almost soft feel.

Continuing on, you reach the source of the brook by mid-afternoon.  From here, or so Sophone claimed, you must head north for an hour and then find a hidden holler that is marked by a boulder shaped like a bear standing on two legs.

After walking in what Garvin and Zakok claim is a northernly direction for an hour the group stops.  Your two guides seem to be having a disagreement as to how to go next.  Garvin insists that you have gone too far north and should be heading west now, while Zakok believes that you should continue traveling north a bit more.

_OOC:  I made Survival checks for Garvin and Zakok.  One made the check and the other one didn't.  Whom do you follow?_


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2008)

Zakok is a proud Shoanti and insists that his path is the right one.
ooc: For further checks, I would suggest, that Zakok uses aid another (taking 10 if allowed).


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 24, 2008)

Garvin stares into Zakok's eyes for a few moments, not intimidated by the hulking barbarian.  Finally, he throws his hands up in disgust at the pig-headedness of the stubborn Shoanti.

"So be it.  We can walk north until the ice lands freeze the life from our bodies, for all I care.  We shall take your path, and when you are ready to admit that you are lost, I will be glad to resume our hunt for Bargle."


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian sorcerer*

Many find the Varisians strange, but Lanandro might be stranger. While his companions were inside meeting an informant, he spent most of the previous evening outside, 'channeling' the storm, 'absorbing' its energies.

In the morning, Lanandro followed the lead of the others, without much words. When Garvin and Zakok disagree however, he chips in. "I wish I could simply take flight like some of my ancestors. Guiding you would be easy. Perhaps one of you can substitute my lacking powers by climbing a tree. Try to look for any noticable landmarks." Lanandro looks around to see if he can see any particularly tall tree or one that is on a nearby hill top.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 24, 2008)

I ain't climbin' nothin', Thieren grumbles.  The proper place fer a sensible dwarf is on the ground.  As fer you two, he looks at the pair of arguing pathfinders.  I don't care which way we go, as long as we find Bargle.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 24, 2008)

Looking about, Lanandro does indeed find a large oak tree which would probably not be that difficult to climb _(OOC: DC 10 Climb check)_.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2008)

"Stand aside, Leandro. I will do the climbing. But I'm already sure, that my way is the best." Zakok removes his backpack, flexes his muscels and starts to climb the tree.
ooc: climb +7, no hurrying.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 24, 2008)

Taking his time, the Shoanti tribesman climbs the tree with practiced ease _(OOC: Takes 10 on Climb check)_ until he is nearly thirty feet off the ground, standing in the crook of a wrist-thick branch.  He looks all around trying to get his bearings and seems to come to a conclusion _(OOC: Takes 10 on Survival check)_.

[sblock=Zakok]You see the large, bear-shaped rock in the distance and realize that Garvin was right; you need to start heading west.  You should be able to reach the hollow and Castle Mistamere in about an hour.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2008)

"Fine, your way will bring us to Bargle, too. We shall save our anger for him. Lead! I will assist." Zakok says after he climbed down with the same ease as he climbed up. He puts his backpack on and stands next to Garvin.


----------



## Halford (Sep 24, 2008)

Snapper stalks along silently, contemplateing his vengence.  He allows those who know what they are talking about to determine their route - as long as it gets them to Bargle.

OOC: Eek, sorry for the lacksidasical posting folks!


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 25, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian sorcerer*

Lanandro can't help but smile at the big Shoanti. "Wise is the man that can admit being wrong. Don't be too hard on yourself, Zakok. You are right on one thing : let's keep our anger for our enemy. Bargle awaits !" With that, Lanandro grabs his donkey's reins and leads it behind Garvin.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 25, 2008)

Garvin leads the party along faint game trails through the forest for over an hour.  Zakok walks next to him, occasionally leaning over to give some advice.  Within an hour you arrive at a small clearing and an enormous rock carved to look like a bear ... or at least you think it is supposed to be a bear.  Time and weather have not been kind to the monolith which is at least as tall as two full-grown humans.

A small path can be seen running beside it towards the entrance of a narrow ravine.  This must be the entrance to Mistamere.  You cannot see the keep from here as the canyon walls turn sharply to the left around forty feet in, but you imagine that it lies just beyond the bend.

The woods are quiet here, and the tall peaks of the Fenwalls loom ominously close to the west, shrouded in mist on this cool day.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 25, 2008)

Thieren walks over to the carved rock.  Bah, he harumphs.  A waste o' good rock, if ye ask me.  They should ha' let a dwarf carve it.  Then it would be a thing o' beauty.  A thing o' strength.  He shrugs and turns toward the trail.  Ah well, shall we be findin' Bargle now?  I want to show _him_ what a dwarf can do with the right tool.  He hefts his hammer to make his point clear, although the ice-cold tone of his voice doesn't leave much room for question.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2008)

"Stay alert friends. A canyon like this would be perfect for an abush. Should one of us scout ahead?" Zakok says, looking at Garvin and Snapper.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 25, 2008)

Garvin scratches at his chin and considers the ravine and Zakok's suggestion.

"I guess it would be a bad place to be caught unawares.  What do you say, Snapper?  Shall we each take a side of the ravine, and see if there's anyone lurking on the high road, before we come back and take the low road?"

[sblock=ooc]If Haflord is amenable, I suggest that we split up, and each try and find a way up on top of the ravine, to see if there's anyone there, or anyone below.

Climb +8
Stealth +7
Perception +8[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 26, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian sorcerer*

"Zakok is right." Lanandro says while looking around. "I don't like the look of this canyon. Besides, it's almost too quiet."

Lanandro is ready to cast a defensive enchantment on himself at the first sign of trouble (OOC : Mage armor).


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 29, 2008)

*The road less traveled*

Garvin Wanderer and Snapper head out from the rest of the group, each charting a path to take them up along the opposite edges of the canyon.  Each take care to stay hidden and quiet and soon are out of sight of their companions _(OOC: Taking 10 on Stealth checks)_.

There are no paths on either side of the ridge, although the ranger has a much easier time threading his way through the underbrush _(OOC: Thanks to his ranks in Survival)_ while Snapper keeps on getting caught on branches or nettles.  Because of this Garvin gets ahead a bit and reaches sight of Mistamere within fifteen minutes or so.

The ancient keep is built directly into the side of the canyon walls, at least two hundred feet below Garvin's current location.  It is a simple keep and bailey affair.  The curtain walls is in horrible shape with many large holes in it, although the main doors still seem to be in decent shape.  The keep used to be at least two stories but the top stories collapsed and now lie in ruin.  The courtyard of the keep is currently empty and both the doors of the bailey look closed, although it is hard to tell exactly from the current angle.

Snapper finally catches up to within sight of the Keep and notices something else: hundreds of tracks around him.  Squatting down to get a closer look and judging from their size and shape, they seem to have been made by giant rock geckos, which are quite common in this part of Varisia _(OOC:  Untrained Intelligence check 10 + 2, vs DC 6)_.  Nearly the size of a horse they are expert climbers, but are generally harmless if left alone.


----------



## Halford (Sep 29, 2008)

"Just so long as a dwarf can do it slowly, we don't want Bargle to think we don't appreciate him." Jerrayl chuckles, in response to Thieren's remarks. 

"I'd like to repay his kindness at length."  He snarls his fingers caressing the hilts of his blades.



> "I guess it would be a bad place to be caught unawares. What do you say, Snapper? Shall we each take a side of the ravine, and see if there's anyone lurking on the high road, before we come back and take the low road?"




"Works fer me."  Says the thief, after silently cursing nature at length he reaches his destination.

"Gecks, hey?"  He mutters to himself before turning back with a sigh and struggling back through natures little challenges.  

Returning to the group he gives them a detailed appraisal of what he saw, continueing despite the fact that they have undoubtedly already had one from Garvin - who he notes with mild annoyance has not got a scrach on him from the god forsaken nature.  He has always found that even the smallest details can make the difference between life and less profitable life.

"Looks like the area is infested with Gecks to, not dangerous of course, least not usually, but its well to be wary.  We might also want te consider that sommat might be usin' them as mounts they're big enough and I know plenty of folks crazy enough."  He finishes.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 29, 2008)

Garvin makes his way back to the group, dusting himself off, but none the worse for wear.  He listens to Jerrayl's description before adding his own.

"I didn't see any signs of an ambush either, just the keep.  Doesn't look like there's too much going on outside it.  But I imagine inside will be more exciting.  Still, we should be safe to head on out."


----------



## The Rolling Man (Sep 30, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian sorcerer*

"It seems our precautions were unecessary. To the keep then ! To Bargle with haste !"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2008)

Zakok just nods and looks at Garvin for further lead.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 30, 2008)

Garvin looks around at his companions, leaving a last pause for objections or comments before nodding once and setting off through the ravine, towards the keep.


----------



## Halford (Sep 30, 2008)

"Precautions are always unnecessary until they are not.  They might be a pain, but its more than worth it when they save your neck."  Snapper cautions following his companions grimly.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 1, 2008)

Cautiously the party makes its way through the narrow, twisting canyon toward its destination.  From time to time there is sound of movement around them, but investigation reveals that it is simply curious giant rock geckos.  They seem to believe that you are a bit too big to be an easy dinner.

Within ten minutes you round a corner and find that the canyon opens up into a large cul-de-sac and the end of which stand the ruins of Castle Mistamere.

The walls of the castle are jagged and full of small holes where stone blocks have tumbled to the earth, now scattered around the ruins.  A gateway in the center of the front wall stands empty, and the massive outer doors lie rotting nearby on the ground, although an inner gateway still stands.  This gateway seems to be the easiest entrance through the wall, although a gaping hole off to the left of the gate could provide another.  Peeking over the outer wall in places are the ruins of the castle itself, backed against the sheer cliff of the mountain beyond.

[SBLOCK="OOC"]The party is currently about 140' from the front gates.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2008)

"More scouting? Or shall we do a frontal attack? I could bash in the gateway with my hammer." Zakok says, looking at Garvin and Snapper.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 1, 2008)

Aye, Thieren says.  We could beat quite a rhythm on that gate.  What say ye?  Shall we let them know we're here?

Subtle he's not.


----------



## Halford (Oct 1, 2008)

Jerrayl groans, no respect for stealth.

"Why don't I go and take a sneaky peek at the big hole, we might as well surprise Bargle if we can."

The rogue moves up hiding and moving silently to the best of his abilities and periodically stopping to carefully scrutinize the walls, etc.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 1, 2008)

Garvin shakes his head at Zakok and Thieren slightly.

"Bargle's escaped justice before.  No need to let him know we're coming until your hammer sets to knocking on his skull.  The man is a cowardly wretch, he's sure to have some escape route.  Surprise is our friend here, let Snapper do his job."

He waits patiently with the others while Jerrayl scouts out the hole in the wall.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 2, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian sorcerer*

"As much as I understand the need for surprise and stealth, my heart burns with the desire of avenging our fallen companion and getting information out of that traitorous Bargle. We must focus this desire into a swift, surprising and precise strike. I guess there's no harm in secretly scouting out the location for now but, once the alarm is sounded, we must be quick. Otherwise the scum might fly away again." says Lanandro. "Just don't get spotted, Snapper." He adds with a wink.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 2, 2008)

Jerrayl moves up toward the large hole in the western edge of the curtain wall.  He uses the available terrain to hide his approach as best he can, although he does not see anyone at the moment.  As he gets closer he begins to see a definite path leading to the main gate of the bailey, marked by the passage of many feet and what looks to be a wheeled vehicle of some kind.  It is hard to tell any precise details, as the path follows the most direct route to the castle, and Jerrayl is intentionally sticking more to the edges.

When he is around ninety feet from the wall and fifty feet from his companions, his keen ears pick up a high-pitched conversation punctuated by occasional barking coming from somewhere inside of the wall.  There seem to be at least two speakers.  He can't tell what they are saying or what language they are speaking as he is too far away.


----------



## Halford (Oct 2, 2008)

Steeling himself the thief will try to get closer still if he thinks he can do so without being seen.  If he can find a point at which he is visible to his companions and not the keep he will mime talking and then hold up two fingers.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 2, 2008)

Stashing himself behind a large tree which blocks him from view of the keep, Jerrayl motions to the others (_OOC: See post above; Jerrayl makes Stealth check._)


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 2, 2008)

Garvin frowns as he watches Jerrayl's gesticulations.

"He's found something.  There goes most of our hopes of getting much closer before meeting anyone.  Still, if there's only two, we may be able to eliminate them without too much noise or fuss.  I think the gate is out though.  Not telling what it would take to get through.  Shall we join Snapper?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 2, 2008)

"Perhaps you should go alone. You and Snapper are sneaky. The rest of us much less. Perhaps two silent strikers can clear the way for the warriors." Zakok says, looking at Garvin.


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 3, 2008)

Garvin shrugs.

"I guess I'll go pitch the idea to Snapper.  If we go in, start moving once we're out of sight.  I don't want to be caught by enemy reinforcements while ours are still lingering outside."

So saying, he quietly starts off to join Jerrayl

[sblock=ooc]Stealth +7[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 3, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian sorcerer*

Following Garvin's instructions, Lanandro silently follows the thief and the ranger, once they are out of sight. Lanandro hold a starknife in one hand and his donkey's reins in the other. Hopefully the beast will remain as quiet as its master.


[SBLOCK=OOC] Untrained stealth +2, untrained handle animal +3, donkey stealth +1 ?? (or non-existant ), surprising the enemy, priceless ![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 3, 2008)

Zakok follows Garvin in a good distance, too.

[sblock=ooc]Stealth +3[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 9, 2008)

The rest of the group moves up to where Snapper is hiding and does their best to keep quiet (_OOC: Everyone makes Stealth checks_).  Lanandro tries his best to also keep the donkey calm (_OOC: Makes untrained Handle Animal check_).  The Varisian is able to keep the animal under control, but does not have much confidence that this particular quadrupend will stay quiet much longer.

Judging from the lack of reaction from the Castle walls, and the continuing conversation beyond it, Snapper assumes that so far your movements have remained unobserved.

The entire group is now hunkered behind a large boulder on the edge of the southern canyon wall, completely out of sight from the bailey.

The scattering of small pebbles from above signals the arrival of a curious giant rock gecko.  It is mottled gray and green in color and is about the size of a small cow.  It clings to the cliffside about twelve feet above you, swiveling its head from side to side to get a good look at you.  It does not advance, but emits a loud, "GECK-OOOOO!"


----------



## Halford (Oct 9, 2008)

Snapper moves stealthily to the wall and waiting for Garvin to accompany him begins a count down on his fingers.  All the time he watches the gap ready to strike if any curious creature shows itself, aiming for surprise.

As soon as the count down is finished he will move around the wall and hopefully sink an arrow into one of the creatures.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 9, 2008)

Zakok helps Lanandro to keep the beast of burden quiet.

[sblock=ooc]Handle Animal +3, taking 10 to help.[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (Oct 9, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian sorcerer*

Alerted by the gecko's peculiar squeal, Lanandro freezes, all senses at attention. He glances at the gecko, looking for any sign of aggression. He also listens to figure if the conversation in the courtyard was perturbed in anyway.

In any case, Lanandro feels that he's close enough to danger for him to cast his protective spell. As silently as possible, he speaks words of power and traces eldritch symbols in the air. Soon, a thin layer of protective wind surrounds him, ready to turn aside arrows and blades.

OOC: Mage armor. Spells left 1st : 5/6


----------



## hafrogman (Oct 10, 2008)

Garvin draws his blade quietly, and doing his best to ignore the cow-sized lizard looming over him, he creeps closer to Snapper, ready to spring forward on the rogue's count, and hopefully finish off the sentries before any alarm can be sprung.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 11, 2008)

Thieren just stands there, doing his dwarven best to stare the lizard into submission and silence.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Oct 20, 2008)

Snapper and Garvin sneak up to the hole in the wall while the rest of the party casts spells and tried to keep the donkey on the quiet side.  They succeed to a degree, although once he sees the giant gecko he starts to shake in fear and his eyes start looking for a way to get away.

Just as Snapper and Garvin are about to move through the hole in the wall, they hear a noise of a large object being shoved aside behind them.  Spinning around they see that a large insectoid creature with many tentacles sprouting out from around its circular mouth pushing its way out of a hole underneath the outder doors.  It's multi-faceted eyes are trained at you!

COMBAT!

(OOC:  Please post all combat actions in the OOC Thread Once everyone has submitted I will post a complete first round here.  Please note that only Snapper and Garvin are within striking distance.  The rest of the party is still hidden behind the large rock ninety feet away)


----------

